# This is a MUST have for all



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Diane! I have yet to make my first knitted shawl. Made several attempts with the mohair but just didn't settle on them. This will be a wonderful reference guide!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Oh thanks i love that,would love to make my own "pattern" but dont have the designing skills,now i can follow this and make it mine,thankyou so much.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I saw this before but didn't print it out. Now I have printed it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I've printed it out. It will come in handy for my prayer shawls.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Now I can just delete all my saved shawl patterns and use this handy one-page 'cheat-sheet' and a stitch dictionary (also offered free from the same website) to make my own!

Thank you!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Diane for the link to a really handy tool! That is a great site.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great cheat sheet! Thank you very much for posting the link!  :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice site


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks diane have just got copy


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you! I agree with Jessica-Jean. These "cheats" and a stitch dictionary...a little math maybe, and your set! Oh, I suppose needle and yarn would help.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link. Wonderful info here!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you! What did I do before all these tips and techniques from KP? I guess I just bungled along.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

You are all welcome!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great sheet. Love it. Will be going with my collection of formulas and important helpful guides.


----------



## bramlore (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Diane, this is my kind of knitting x


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

thank you for sharing this great guideline!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Very useful


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I belong to a prayer shawl ministry and I appreciate your leading us to this web site but I don't think it would be of any use to our group. But thank you anyhow.


----------



## diana schneider (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you, Diane! I printed and will put to good use.


----------



## kimkaseman (Feb 1, 2011)

Thx for the link! Neat site!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Diane-What a great reference to have. Thanks so much! Denise


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually have this shawl cheat sheet in my knitting techniques notebook over a year now...

Always nice to see a reminder.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

This is great, thanks!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you, thank you from a math nerd who stopped 'coloring inside the lines' with her stitching ages ago!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Great Find !! Thanks.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for posting this! It will be a great reference to have on hand. Just finished my 2nd Prayer Shawl and getting ready to start another one.


----------



## debifufu (Feb 22, 2012)

This is just the best news! Thank you Diane - gonna pass it on to all my knitting friends - how exciting!!!


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank You!!!! This is gonna come in handy! I am knitting shawls for my mother and mother in law for Christmas and I really didn't want to follow a pattern just make one myself so this is gonna help me a lot :lol:


----------



## Momarati (Jan 10, 2012)

TERRIFIC - THANKS DIANE!!!


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://www.laylock.org/blog/2011/05/free-shawl-knitting-cheat-sheet/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi everyone, I am trying to catch up on the Forums and came across this link. Could someone please explain the meaning of "pm" and "sm" in the patterns, as I would love to make a semicircular shawl for my friend, who is so kind to me and I know would appreciate a hand-knitted shawl as a Christmas present. If I start now, I may get it finished in time! Thanks to you all for past and present help. I don't know where I would be without the experience of all KPers.


----------



## Momarati (Jan 10, 2012)

Diane,
PM means place marker and SM means slip marker
good luck with your semicircular shawl.


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

This is sooo cool!! Thank You


----------



## laylock (Oct 30, 2011)

Ohh, I'm delighted that so many of you find my cheat sheet useful!

I'm actually working on another cheat sheet, this time for shawls knit in the round. It should be up sometime next week. I'll try to remember to post a link on here when it's available!


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a question for you please  I have started a triangle shawl using your cheat sheet and I am using super chunky yarn that my mother in law picked out. She was wanting a super warm shawl for this winter. My question is how wide and long should it be? I read on one of the blocking tutorials that after blocking the shawl should be about twice its size. My mother in law is a very small woman only about 4'11" and has a small body frame. Right now the shawl is about 52" wide. It doesn't seem big enough for a shawl but if it doubles on size then it could end up being way to big for her. So HELP lol should I stop here or continue to knit more, I have 4 skiens of yarn in it now and it is getting very heavy, I would hate for it to be to big and heavy for her to use.


----------



## laylock (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh dear, MANY apologies, I somehow missed your post!

There are so many variables with knitting, that it's very difficult to visualise the outcome, but I'll try to help.

The blocking tutorial you read may have been referring to lace shawls, which certainly need to be vigourously blocked so that the lace looks its best. I can't imagine a chunky garter stitch shawl stretching QUITE as much. 

Garter stitch stretches more vertically than horizontally, so if your wingspan is about right, when you block your shawl you can expect it to stretch a bit in height. The weight of the shawl may also cause it to stretch. 

I wouldn't worry too much about your Aunt's height. I know people make generalisations about how large a shawl should be, but they can be worn in many different ways. I would say around 60" in wingspan would be nice and snuggly. 

That's my 2 cents. I hope it helps!


----------



## dotrob34 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you that is what I was thinking. I appreciate your cheat sheet and have love knitting it. I have almost finished it


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

If you go to afterthisrow.com they have a great tool to help you keep track of your knitting - they have project sheets specifically for shawls.


----------

